# Sick Dyno run



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

You have to listen to this thing on the dyno!!!!

http://www.jouleusa.com/shop cars/vid2.WMV

853 hp at 7500rpm

I love Skylines!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2002)

Wowzers Penny!!! That run was probably done in like 5 gear... Did you see that thing raise up!!! It wanted to fly away.


It'd be like dynoing my car in first gear...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Umm.. I just watched that thing seriously like 10 times in a row listening to the sweetness. Thanks for the link!

While your at it, check out the other vid that they have on there...

http://www.jouleusa.com/stagea.WMV


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Forgive me, but the first that comes to mind is:


HOLY SHIT!  

That settles it, I'm doing the RB25 swap into my 240...and *that's* what it's gonna sound like!

Thanks for the inspiration.

laterz...Jody


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

Ha did you see the supra???

what was it 12.6 at 120+mph
hehe they need the highway roll

hear the joke...
What's a 400whp, 500whp, and 600whp supra have in common? 12 sec time slips
lol

O


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

wow the supra was bad.....

but the skyline sound in the fist clip was great.....


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

forget cd's and the radio, that is music to my ears!!!!!!


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

onyxeros said:


> *Ha did you see the supra???
> 
> what was it 12.6 at 120+mph
> hehe they need the highway roll
> ...


Got traction?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

Hey you get what you pay for


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

hmmm, i wish my car sounded like that


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

i have a video somewhere of a upra smoking them on a dyno. it was making like almost 1200 rwhp. shyline above=owned...(i am a nissan man, but this supra is [email protected])

Brian


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

i'd like to see that supra get loose on a dyno, that would be interesting for sure.


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

let me get the link

Brian


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

here you go, a few links

a dsm playing in the snow, he beat me when we street raced..

http://v8eaters.com/uploaded/videos/Adam_Doughnut_L.wmv

The SUPRA on the dyno

http://www.v8eaters.com/uploaded/videos/titan_supra.wmv

and a dsm owning a supra

http://www.v8eaters.com/uploaded/videos/doubledsmtaillights.wmv


Brian


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

I think the Joule skyline would own the Titan car on street tires. On slicks the Titan car would win, but not against Mario's GTR 700. 

http://www.exvitermini.com/movies/975r33.mpg

There are a bunch of great videos on this site. WARNING! You may spend the next few hours watching everything on this site!


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

i wonder if the tires were smoking cause of the weight added to the back of the car plus it squatting under load. either way you look at it, that is a damn impressive car!!


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Quite the opposite! They were sitting on the back of the car trying to add weight so it could get some traction.


----------

